# Why are my guppies all over my Molly?



## Juggernaut122 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi,

I had 2 Molly's and one passed away. We decided we want to try some Guppies, so we got 2 guppies.

I was worried about the Molly being lonely, but the guppies are all over the molly.

At first I was not sure if it was aggression or not, but clearly it is not (no biting or chasing away)

They are all males, but if i were to guess, I would say they are trying to mate with each other. Wherever the molly goes, you are sure to see the guppies obsessively trying to stay as close to its side as possible (almost like the are schooling - but very close to each other)

Is this behavior common when mixing these two types of fish?

Thanks!
Juggernaut


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Well you guessed right they are trying to mate with the molly. Don't know what size tank you have, but it would be best to add a few more livebearers to give the molly a break. A couplt of Endlers males would do it.

I f you let us know tank size and current tank mares we can help more.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

When I was a kid, I had guppies and mollies mate and produce sterile offspring.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

because guppies are brats .. They harass all types of fish lol..I'm serious though. My last remaining one is hanging on at ~7yrs old and was harassing my thread fin rainbows, my juvie angel I was growing out.. really any fish it could bother male or female it would.


----------



## Juggernaut122 (Jul 6, 2013)

henningc said:


> Well you guessed right they are trying to mate with the molly. Don't know what size tank you have, but it would be best to add a few more livebearers to give the molly a break. A couplt of Endlers males would do it.
> 
> I f you let us know tank size and current tank mares we can help more.


Hi,

Are you saying I should add another guppy, or another molly?

I have no plans to breed - all my fish are males.

Thanks,
Juggernaut


----------



## fishgirl1253 (May 4, 2014)

to solve the problem just get some females guppis are like platys they need if you can 3 females for every male


----------



## dancelady (Apr 24, 2014)

*I don't think they are all males...*

It sounds like the guppies being male are trying to mate with the Molly, who is a female. If she looks like this insert, it is a female. So you would need to add a couple more females and don't worry about breeding, if they have babies in the tank, they will be removed by the others. Or if they breed across the species, then you probably won't have to worry about any live babies. Male is on top, female in the insert. This way you can tell what it is. Note female's pectoral/anal fins and her bowed shape (pregnant).
:lol:


----------



## Juggernaut122 (Jul 6, 2013)

dancelady said:


> It sounds like the guppies being male are trying to mate with the Molly, who is a female. If she looks like this insert, it is a female. So you would need to add a couple more females and don't worry about breeding, if they have babies in the tank, they will be removed by the others. Or if they breed across the species, then you probably won't have to worry about any live babies. Male is on top, female in the insert. This way you can tell what it is. Note female's pectoral/anal fins and her bowed shape (pregnant).
> :lol:


Hi,

They are all males.

We do not want to breed our fish, so they are all males.

Thanks,
Juggernaut


----------



## ShukiAi (Feb 15, 2012)

So am I right in saying that you have 3 fish now in your tank? What size tank do you have? Like others above have posted, I'd suggest getting more of each fish if you have the room. That way it spreads out the "aggression" and not just one fish is picked on.


----------



## Juggernaut122 (Jul 6, 2013)

ShukiAi said:


> So am I right in saying that you have 3 fish now in your tank? What size tank do you have? Like others above have posted, I'd suggest getting more of each fish if you have the room. That way it spreads out the "aggression" and not just one fish is picked on.


Hi,

I have 2 danio glofish (phasing them out), 2 guppies and the 1 molly in a 10 gallon tank.

I presume some will say it is overstocked & that is the cause of the problem, but it is the situation I have, so just trying to deal with it. After 1 month the guppies are as affectionate as ever - like some pheromone issue...
From my prior experience with this tank, I could easily get one more guppy in there, but not another Molly.

Thanks,
Juggernaut


----------

